# Keto + mk677 to stay diabetes free? srs



## optimisticair (Mar 16, 2021)

so keto as in ketogenic diet. 
If i just don't eat sugar/carbohydrates while on mk677, will I not run the risk of developing diabetes? 
specifically eating less than complex 50 carbs (max) and take in no sugar? 
is it that simple?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 16, 2021)

Idk shxt about keto or mk but I'm pretty sure people have been living for thousands of years without either of the two and not catching diabetes lol


----------



## bvs (Mar 16, 2021)

Id be more concerned that mk677 makes you really hungry which would make it hard to diet


----------

